# à vous / toi de jouer !



## zepol

bonjour, quelle serais la trad pour cette expression : à vous de jouer!
cette expression se trouve sur une page web de formulaire de contact
merci par avance


----------



## Ernesto Val

Podría ser: "Os toca a vosotros/Es vuestro turno".
Espera más ideas.
Ernesto


----------



## freech

Hola,

Quizás podría ser... *"su turno de jugar"*

saludos


----------



## dicomec

su turno de jugar, o Vd puede jugar. (si quiere).


----------



## Tina.Irun

¡Ahora es su turno!


----------



## zepol

gracias a todos me parece muy bien las soluciones propuestas
hasta luego


----------



## jaume.f

freech said:


> Hola,
> 
> Quizás podría ser... *"su turno de jugar"*
> 
> saludos


 


dicomec said:


> su turno de jugar, o Vd puede jugar. (si quiere).


 

Su turno de jugar, yo no lo diría nunca, yo diria "su turno" o "le toca jugar a usted". No sé si es que en la Península lo decimos de otra manera o que el catalán me interfiere.


----------



## Marlluna

jaume.f said:


> Su turno de jugar, yo no lo diría nunca, yo diria "su turno" o "le toca jugar a usted". No sé si es que en la Península lo decimos de otra manera o que el catalán me interfiere.


 
Plenamente de acuerdo, jaume.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Si ce "à vous de jouer" a le sens courant de "occasion favorable pour intervenir", alors tu pourras dire:* ésta es la tuya/ la suya.*


----------



## f007

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
No se muy bien cómo traducir "A toi de jouer"
¿"Te toca a tí jugar?"
¿"Juega tú"?
Espero que alguien me pueda ayudar...


----------



## Namarne

Hola. 
Yo así lo diría, como tú: 
_Te toca jugar. 
Te toca a ti. 
Tu turno_. 

(Con un poco de contexto se podría asegurar mejor.)


----------



## f007

Es un productor de cine diciéndole al director de la película que tiene libertad para hacer lo que quiera, le dice "A toi de jouer". Por eso no me acaba de sonar del todo bien "Te toca jugar".


----------



## GURB

En este caso yo diría:*¡ ahora es la tuya!*


----------



## Namarne

f007 said:


> Es un productor de cine diciéndole al director de la película que tiene libertad para hacer lo que quiera, le dice "A toi de jouer". Por eso no me acaba de sonar del todo bien "Te toca jugar".


OK, _jouer _significa también _actuar_, claro, aunque el director no actúe propiamente. (En cuanto a la traducción, GURB _dixit_. )


----------



## Tina.Irun

Sí, parece que es la traducción oficial: *¡ésta es la tuya!* o, como indica GURB, *¡ahora es la tuya!*
Ver "toi" en diccionario WR.

http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cache:MUIX7Y17wfcJ:www.wordreference.com/esfr/tuyo+A+TOI+DE+JOUER+ESPA%C3%91OL&hl=es&ct=clnk&cd=2&gl=es&client=firefox-a


----------



## Víctor Pérez

También encajaría: 

1: *¡todo tuyo!*

2: *¡está en tus manos!*


----------



## Aurel

Me recuerdo de un libro de español, donde habia una parte intutilada "A ti te toca" (A toi de jouer)


----------



## GURB

Hola Aurel
Oui, certes. A ti te toca= à toi de jouer= c'est ton tour de jouer.
Le contexte que donne f007 est différent= c'est à toi maintenant de te mettre au travail, de faire le boulot , d'intervenir... D'où ma proposition.
Le ¡_está en tus manos_! de Víctor me semble convenir parfaitement.


----------



## guibox91

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Bonjour*,*

*J'*aimerais savoir commen*t* on  dit en espagnol " *à *vous de jouer ! " *M*erci*.

*Note de modération:
Il faut respecter l'orthographe. Les majuscules, les accents et la ponctuation en font partie intégrante. Norme 11


----------

